# Problemas con  amplificador Sansei 440A



## LEON ARG (Sep 11, 2007)

Hola, estoy buscando los datos de unos transistores rca de un amplificador Sansei modelo 440A, son los de la salida...  los transistores tienen escrito los nºs 7735 y 65901. no los pude encontrar en Internet bajo ninguno de los dos nº. no hay NADA. Les agradecería mucho la ayuda.


----------



## mda1961 (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola, saludos, yo tuve el mismo problema y me dieron en reemplazo los 2N3055, fijate que tanto los 440, como los 8000 ó 880A de Sansei vinieron con esos dos grupos de transistores, en toda la linea de Sansei se ve que usan los dos y sin modificaciones en los circuitos.

Sansei 440A, 880A, SA8000, saludos.

Si sabes cualquier cosa sobre que no es asi avisame. saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 24, 2008)

hola ya que pasaba me fijaria por que los transistores no tienen la misma numeracion por lo tanto no devens er iguales talves unos es pnp y el otro npn complementarios fijate bien ya que si le pones los 2 iguales no te va a funcionar el el caso que sean complementarios 

otra cosa fijate que CALIDAD  que son esos transistores los rca eran muy buenos yo desarme un audinac y traia los rca .. no me acuerdo la numeracion pero los destape y la pastilla de silicon era muy buena inclusive mejor que la de un mj 15015 de los mejores qe consigo aca saludos


----------



## mda1961 (Ene 25, 2008)

Hola, saludos, te cuento que los TR son los dos iguales y RCA, pasa que en otros Sansei 880A usan 2N3055, la fuente no es partida, tiene un TIP 29, TIP30, y los dos 65901 ó 2N3055, pienso que si no consigo los que tenia voy a medir estos ultimos en relacion a los originales, creo que los originales soportan mejor el trabajo, pero quisiera conseguir una tabla de reemplazos, busco y no encuentro, raro en internet, gracias por molestarte.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 25, 2008)

yy yo que vos usaria los mj15015 no tienen la misma calidez de sonido que los 2n3055 pero son mejores


----------



## mda1961 (Ene 26, 2008)

Hola, sí para trabajo duro es mejor el MJ15015, aparte no es una locura lo que valen, el 2n3055 sale$ 10.- c/u y el MJ15015 sale $19.- no son valores a la hora de no tener problemas, pero bueno, despues te digo si funciono, gracias por tu ayuda.

Encontré probando el reemplazo perfecto, a los RCA 65901, los Toshiba BUY69A, andan de primera y tienen la misma calidez que los originales, yo tuve la suerte de conseguir Toshiba "Made in Japan", habría que probar otras marcas, saludos.

Por las dudas, en todos los Sansei a falta de los RCA 65901, se usa BUY69 o 2SC1617 ambos Toshiba u otra marca, si son Ponja mejor, suenan como los originales, los MJ15015 son de sonido duro, saludos


----------



## darioc (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola, alguien tiene como para pasarme el diagrama/circuito de este amplificador?
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## mda1961 (Feb 13, 2009)

darioc dijo:
			
		

> Hola, alguien tiene como para pasarme el diagrama/circuito de este amplificador?
> Muchas gracias.
> Saludos.



Si estás buscando el circuito de los Sansei 440A u 880A, desde yá te digo que es mas dificil que sacarle una muela a un indio, yo me tome el trabajo de bajar el circuito en papel, lo presté y no me lo devolvieron mas, espero que no me haga falta por años. porque es un circuito donde los transistores son todos NPN, y encima tiene el sistema de protección sobre la placa de potencia manejado por dos TR, un BC158 y un 3702 en mi caso. Un abrazo.



LEON ARG dijo:


> Hola, estoy buscando los datos de unos transistores rca de un amplificador sansei modelo 440A, son los de la salida... los transistores tienen escrito los nºs 7735 y 65901. no los pude encontrar en internet bajo ninguno de los dos nº. no hay NADA. les agradecería mucho la ayuda.


 
Lástima que encontré tarde esta pregunta..., yó tenía el mismo problema que vos con Sansei 880A, tengo tres y un SA8000 de la misma potencia pero modelo anterior, lleva los RCA65901, se reemplazan por los 2N3055A ó H en su defecto, si no conseguis éstos originales no pienses en MJ15015, son una porquería, saltá a los Toshiba 2SC1617 o BUY69, tarde pero seguro, saludos desde Villa Mugueta Santa Fé.

Después de tanto tiempo y espero que le sirva a álguien lo que voy a comentar a continuacion sobre los Sansei 440A y los Sansei 880A de los 183 pose (tres) y un SA-8000 con los que hice usando canales separados un 7.1 que da miedo.

los TR de potencia NPN RCA 65901 son de fabricación yanqui para equipos militares, tienen mucha más calidad, si logran encontrar los NPN 2N3055 de los años 70/80, se reemplazan perfectamente, ahora si les pones 2N3055H de los nuevos, (actuales) levantan temperatura y se queman. De ahí que los BUY69 y 2SC1617 de Toshiba son una buena alternativa.
Yó particularmente tuve la suerte de encontrar un amigo el cuál compro un transmisor transistorizado del ejército americano de los 70 para desarmarlo y encontro 12 RCA 65901, demás está decirles que yá están funcionando en los tres 880A, salvo el SA8000 que no tiene placa de potencia modulares y al sacarle toda la placa de potencia lo reemplacé por un circuito con un STK con protección de 50+50 watts RMS que es una maravilla.


----------



## rengorc (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola, yo tengo un amplificador sansei 440a, el problema que yo tengo es que escucho la musica de fondo y escucho ruido, mucho ruido que casi me tapa la musica, al principio pense que eran los transistores,  que esta compuesto por 4 transistores rca 65901, 2 para cada canal (izquierdo y derecho), pero los desolde y los medi con el tester y parece que andan bien, entonces meparece que el problema sea la fuente, que no tengo idea de cuanto es, por eso acudo a alguien que me pueda ayudar, lo que pasa les cuento:
tengo la fuente que esta encerrada en una caja protectora (por asi decirlo) que tiene 4 tornillos con sus 4 tuercas, lo que pasa es que es imposible sacarlos (la unica seria rompiendolos con una aujereadora), pero para no tocar mucho prefiero consultar con ustedes. Mi pregunta es ¿Como mido mi fuente para saber si esta en buen estado?
yo la saque de la caja del ampli, esta fuente posee 3 cables de un lado y 4 de otro, de distintos colores, pero no tengo idea de que medir que enchufar al 220. Si alguien me puede orientar un poco se lo agradeceria. (si tengo q romper los tornillos de la caja que contiene la fuente por que ustedes necesitan saber algo no ahi drama, pero pref consultar antes de hacer c***da).
Al que me pueda ayudar gracias y al que no tambien


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2009)

Mas o menos... A la placa del amplificador le tienen que llegar/salir, aparte de los de señal de audio y salida de parlante, tres cables gruesos que vengan desde la fuente V+, V-, y GND. Respecto de GND tienes que medir voltajes simétricos en V+ y V-. Por lo del ruido, puede ser que se hayan formado lazos de masa, verifica que todos los conectores de la fuente y la masa de retorno de las entradas de audio y parlantes esten bien soldadas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## rengorc (Nov 12, 2009)

Si, ya probe la fuente, y me tira voltaje en 1 me tira como 70v y en otro me tira como 5, osea que estaria en corto, lo que pasa ahora es que no se cuanto tira la fuente, para reemplazarla por otra, si alguno sabe o tiene un sansei 440a y me dice, se lo agradeceria.


----------



## eecheverria (Jul 19, 2010)

hola, yo tengo el amplificador sansei440 que funciona bien.Ese ampli no usa fuente partida para el amplificador, usa +35 y masa. El ruido que decis es normal para ese ampli.A mi me paso lo mismo.Cuando pones mucho volumen es como si saturara.El problema que pude detectar yo fue en el preamplificador(donde esta la selectora de entrada).Era como si fuera demasiado volumen.Hice un puente en el pre de entrada y lo deje solo para señales muy bajas cuando le pongo algo muy bajo como algun microfono o un toca disco.Espero que te sirva.


----------



## mda1961 (Ago 22, 2010)

No hacen ruido en absoluto si está todo bién, pasa que son equipos viejos y hay que cambiarles todos, todos los condensadores electrolíticos, y no tienen casi nada de distorsión, yo tengo 3 sansei 880A y SA-8000 y quisiera ponerlo a la par de importados..., son una masa.


----------



## jazzeado (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola a todos, yo tengo un 880a, tambien tengo el problema de los tr de potencia, en micaso son unos toshiba 3055, creería que están en corto porque de un día para el otro al encender el aparato me quemaron (literalmente me fundieron) un parlante. También se quemó la resistencia que va supuestamente al emisor del tr, y digo supuestamente porque tampoco tengo el circuito. Yo pregunto entonces:cambiando los tr, las resistencias, checkeando los capacitores que más podría hacer? además los tr tienen dos potes que controlan el bias, como los ajusto? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mda1961 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mirá, yo cambié todos los componentes que encontré quemados en la etapa de potencia, después compré transistores 2SC1617 son npn y soportan cualquier cosa, mucha grasa siliconada entre el disipador y la mica y la mica y el tr que rebalse y se toquen el tr bien ajustado, cuando tenés todo listo pones la ficha de 220V del equipo en serie con una lámpara de 200 watts, por las dudas, si la misma prende en toda su intensidad revisa que hay otro problema, si prende fuerte y se va apagando esta todo bien, pones un parlante a la salida de los canales, mejor dicho 2 parlantes cualquiera y con el tester poné el neutro a chassis y con el positivo toca el primer tr de la izquierda mirando el equipo de frente, tiene que darte entre 68 y 70 vcc, poné el positivo del tester en el tr de potencia de la derecha y debe tener la mitad casi exacta de voltios entre 34 y 35 vcc, si este tr tiene de menos manejalo con el preset de arriba de la placa, dejalo lo más parecido y ya anda, yo tube suerte de conseguir los RCA65901 originales de un amigo que desarmó un transmisor del ejército, éstos son los 2N3055 de calidad militar, no se fabrican más, y si le ponés TR 2N3055 que sean de los años 1980, los nuevos duran 15 minutos y los MJ15015 suenan duro, perdes los bajos originales que son fantasticos, un abrazo.


----------



## jazzeado (Oct 20, 2010)

Uh! que buena información me pasas! y me atrevo a preguntarte: que transistor le pongo entonces, porque ya estuve viendo que los nuevos 3055 son casi todos falsificados. Otra cosa, este equipo se banca encenderlo sin los parlantes conectados? Un abrazo y gracias otra vez


----------



## mda1961 (Oct 20, 2010)

jazzeado dijo:


> Uh! que buena información me pasas! y me atrevo a preguntarte: que transistor le pongo entonces, porque ya estuve viendo que los nuevos 3055 son casi todos falsificados. Otra cosa, este equipo se banca encenderlo sin los parlantes conectados? Un abrazo y gracias otra vez


 
ponele (4) 2SC1617 si son Toshiba mejor, no te jugues con basura, y revisa el tr que está en el disipador junto a los dos de potencia, ese estabiliza el funcionamiento de los tr de potencia por temperatura, esta apretado con una chapita y tornillo soldado directamente a la placa de la potencia, en mi caso es un BC3704, pero puede variar, saludos.

Me olvidaba, ponele la serie con una lampara de 200 watts a la linea y cualquier parlante aunque esté suelto como carga.


----------



## tomasgondar (Mar 1, 2019)

Hola, tengo un sansei 440a que intento restaurar. La placa no tiene ni un tr original, se los han cambiado. Alguno tendrá los datos de los tr originales tantos años después? Me refiero no a los dos de potencia sino al resto, esta placa tiene 9 por canal. Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2019)

Tratá de conseguir el diagrama o levantarlo.

Salida RCA 65901 : MJ15015


----------



## tomasgondar (Mar 1, 2019)

Gracias por responder! Pero necesito la info del resto de los tr, lo escribi medio complicado!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2019)

No , lo explicaste perfectamente y te brindo el único dato que tengo de ese equipo.

Haría falta el diagrama que no está disponible libremente-gratuitamente por Internet , habría que buscarlo en los sitios de pago . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Ellokitodel25 (Oct 16, 2020)

Buenas tardes*,* tengo un *S*ansei 440 a q*ue* es mi viejo*,* se quemo la fuente y no encuentro por ningún lado la descripción*. ¿M*e podría decir si voy por buen camino *?* . Según investigué es de 35 *V*+ y - al chasis*,* o*_*sea tengo q*ue* conseguir una fuente de 35 *V*? Gracias


----------

